# Santa Fe Air Pollution vs DF



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I wanted to expand upon an earlier Thread concerning Air Pollution in Mexico.

Specifically, I am hoping to get some sound advice if possible, concerning what the air quality is like in Santa Fe.

Santa Fe is near (not in) Mexico City (which has terrible pollution).

I have serious health concerns, and every time that I go to Mexico City and stay for more than 2 weeks, I become sick in some form or another. The last incident was a major gum infection.

I've been reading some of the articles posted, that people do die pre-maturely in Mexico due to the extreme air pollution.

Can anyone shed some light as to the air pollution in Santa Fe specifically? This is the area that I could be living in.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

paulsal said:


> Santa Fe is near (not in) Mexico City (which has terrible pollution).


You are mistaken, as to where Santa Fe is situated .. if you're speaking of either the old Colonia by that name or the area by that name which is adjacent and better known these days and which is about 20-years into its development. Both are within the D.F. and considered a part of "Mexico City."

While once considered the city/area with the most air contamination of anyplace on our planet, Mexico City's air quality has improved markedly in the past 20-years. However, yes, there are times when the air quality might want to make some people wear an oxygen mask! (not really that often these days).



> Can anyone shed some light as to the air pollution in Santa Fe specifically? This is the area that I could be living in.


The organization which monitors air quality in Mexico City has a website to which it posts current and historical air contamination levels for the different parts of the D.F. I can't locate the link to it at this moment but maybe someone from the D.F., or elsewhere who does have it will post it when they see your remarks. Generally, and from what I'm recalling, the highest levels of contamination are, on average, in the southern part of the D.F.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I found the link to the air quality website for the D.F. (a/k/a Mexico City):

..:: Dirección de Monitoreo Atmosférico ::..


----------



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

Longford said:


> You are mistaken, as to where Santa Fe is situated .. if you're speaking of either the old Colonia by that name or the area by that name which is adjacent and better known these days and which is about 20-years into its development. Both are within the D.F. and considered a part of "Mexico City."


I think the Santa Fe that Im referring to is the area with alot of business. I know that it's part of DF, but also the area is heavily forrested with alot of trees.



Longford said:


> from what I'm recalling, the highest levels of contamination are, on average, in the southern part of the D.F.


I heard that the area with the highest levels of contamination are to the North, not South.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

paulsal said:


> I think the Santa Fe that Im referring to is the area with alot of business. I know that it's part of DF, but also the area is heavily forrested with alot of trees.


Heavily forested with a lot of trees? I don't think so!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

paulsal said:


> I think the Santa Fe that Im referring to is the area with alot of business. I know that it's part of DF, but also the area is heavily forrested with alot of trees.


Yes, the "new" Santa Fe is home to the Mexican headquarters of many international and national companies. But, too, it's become a location for new construction of very expensive condominiums. I would not describe it as a "heavily forested" area. There are some nearby parks but they seem to be overshadowed by the asphalt/concrete jungle that is Santa Fe. 



> I heard that the area with the highest levels of contamination are to the North, not South.


You might be right. The website I linked may provide the information you're looking for.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Santa Fe is a suburban (whether or not it is a part of DF or EdoMex because the air does no give a damn about political boundariies) and a modern urban district with what I consider to be some spectacular architectural treasures although the concept is flawed in many ways as one would have once said about the Wilshire District in L.A. or Montparnasse in Paris. Nothing ventured, nothng gained. Sometimes you blow it and sometimes you, if you have the courage to proceed, create something later considered visionary. If you don´t try,you end up with North Dakota.

I have driven through the Santa Fe urban development a number of times and was always impressed by the high-rise architectural features of that zone while depressed by the inadequate highway access to the place from the rest of DF but I never stopped there because I was always in a hurry to get to either Orizaba or Lake Chapala and had no time to linger. 

It is not unusual for urban dwellers in more ancient and polished parts of any big city anywhere to resent often ostentatious developments such as Santa Fe or a thousand other places around the globe but I wouldn´t take this sniping seriously. I will say, however, that there is no atmospheric wall beteen Santa Fe and the rest of Mexico City´s urban zone so forget the quality of the air here or there. In the Guadalajara urban zone, near where I live much of the year, one cannot judge the quality of the air by its apprarance.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> a modern urban district with what I consider to be some spectacular architectural treasures


Um..ok. What are these so called architectural treasures you speak of? The new Sams Club on Vasco? The Microsoft labeled building? No, wait, the Holiday Inn Express! Or better the cookie cutter hi-rise condos?

Santa Fe is a dump....literally. If you like tall branded buildings then you are in for a treat.

Possibly the architectural engineering behind what it took to build a city on top of a garbage dump in less than 10 years is what you are calling "treasure"?

I need some enlightenment here. I have never heard any one call Santa Fe an Architectural Treasure.


----------



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> there is no atmospheric wall beteen Santa Fe and the rest of Mexico City´s urban zone so forget the quality of the air here or there. In the Guadalajara urban zone, near where I live much of the year, one cannot judge the quality of the air by its apprarance.


Perhaps I should re-think Santa Fe as a area with less pollution.

That being said, is there an area further away from Mexico City with less or no pollution? 

I will be working in Santa Fe and sometimes in DF, but the problem is my health can not sustain in DF. After being in DF for 2 weeks, I get deathly ill. 

Any suggestions? TIA!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

paulsal said:


> I will be working in Santa Fe and sometimes in DF, but the problem is my health can not sustain in DF. After being in DF for 2 weeks, I get deathly ill. Any suggestions? TIA!


Suggestion: Given what you've told us, find someplace other than the D.F. and many parts of the Edo. de Mexico to work.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> Um..ok. What are these so called architectural treasures you speak of? The new Sams Club on Vasco? The Microsoft labeled building? No, wait, the Holiday Inn Express! Or better the cookie cutter hi-rise condos?


¡La Lavadora! *









*The Washing Machine


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy cow! (Half-pun intended)


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I love that building!


----------



## charlie131120 (Nov 30, 2013)

paulsal said:


> Perhaps I should re-think Santa Fe as a area with less pollution.
> 
> That being said, is there an area further away from Mexico City with less or no pollution?
> 
> ...


We visited Sante Fe a few months back to check out the mall. It kind of reminded me of White Plains NY. We probably will never go back. It was at lease 10+ degrees colder than Cuernavaca on the day we went.

You might consider Cuernavaca as a place to live and commute to DF. There are several direct buses to various areas including the embassy, the main bus terminal, even Santa Fe.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> ¡La Lavadora! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand semi-corrected. That is probably the only one next to the Pyramid shaped building that are remotely visually interesting. But they are not tourist attractions. Go see the Carlos Slim building that his daughter gave him for his birthday down by Plaza Carso...that one is cool.


----------

